#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Configuração Switch DATACOM

## digitaltele

boa tarde, pessoal tenho um switch datacom 2104G2-EDD ( series ll )
O mesmo tem 4 Portas SFP e 4 ethernet....
Preciso criar uma bridge entre uma porta SFP com uma porta ethernet, isolando as demais, mas sem usar Vlan.

Alguém pode me passar as comando a ser usado?

----------


## iriojuliano

sera que isso e possível? 
mas porque não pode ser com vlan?
acompanhando

----------


## digitaltele

ele seria apenas "um conversor de midea", de SFP para metálico, então ao meu ver seria desnecessário.
Mas se souber como fazer com vlan, por favor me passe que faço os teste aqui enquanto não consigo fazer de acordo com o pensamento inicial.
Grato

----------


## Pirigoso

Fabio Farias fez treinamento deste switch e pode prestar consultoria para sua configuracao

----------


## digitaltele

Obrigado pela resposta, mas para quem conhece o mesmo, acredito ser muito simples e não espero conseguir por consultoria e sim pelo apoio que o Under linux proporciona a muitas pessoas!
Grato

----------


## jamers0n

> boa tarde, pessoal tenho um switch datacom 2104G2-EDD ( series ll )
> O mesmo tem 4 Portas SFP e 4 ethernet....
> Preciso criar uma bridge entre uma porta SFP com uma porta ethernet, isolando as demais, mas sem usar Vlan.
> 
> Alguém pode me passar as comando a ser usado?


Estou com o mesmo caso, gostaria de uma ajuda pois li que só usado o software DmView conseguiria fazer tal configuração.

alguma outra solução ?

----------


## iriojuliano

cara você pode deixar ele sem configuração nenhuma, veja só, por default o switch vem com todas as interfaces na vlan 1. ou seja se você conectar um cabo de rede na ether 5 e uma fibra na ether 2, ele vai fazer justamente oque você quer, porem não vai isolar as outras portas. mas se você quiser usar as outras portas pra outra finalidade terás que fazer uso de vlan. vou colocar aqui um exemplo de como se cria uma vlan neste switch, caso precisar depois você posta a duvida e eu tento te responder.

acesse o switch por telnet, 
usuário e senha default e admin admin

de os comandos 'configure'
interface vlan (numero da vlan que deseja criar) 
set-member (tagget ou untagget) e o numero da interface que deseja adicionar a esta vlan
repita esse comando para cada interface que deseja adicionar a vlan

para ver as configurações do switch, de um exit
depois de um show running-config 

para salvar as alterações use o comando copy

copy running-config startup-config

espero ter lhe ajudado, mas qualquer duvida posta ai. abraço e sucesso

----------


## BCorreia

Se utilizar untagged é necessário deixar a vlan nativa na respectiva porta.

configure
interface ethernet X
switchport native vlan ID

Nunca trabalhei com esse modelo, mas grande parte dos Datacom as portas SFP geralmente são combo com as últimas elétricas.

----------


## will

Bem a configuração realmente é simples....para quem sabe fazer! Dessa vez vou dar a dica, mas cuidado, pois dor de barriga não dá só uma vez.




> Entre em config:
> config
> Interface vlan 10
> set-member untagged ethernet 1 (porta SFP)
> set-member untagged ethernet 5 (porta Eletrica)
> interface ethernet 1
> swithport native vlan 10
> interface ethernet 5
> switchport native vlan 10


Dessa forma deve funcionar, mas recomendo sim contratar alguém para validar sua topologia. Eu recomendo um cara que ele já trabalhou na DATACOM e atualmente presta serviços, esse é o site dele: www.eleven.inf.br

Abraço! 

Will.

----------


## edupoli

Pessoal

Acredito que a minha necessidade é exatamente a mesma do colega Jamers0n, DmSwitch 2104G1-EDD Series II, preciso de ajuda para configura-lo, estou com dificuldades não consigo conetar na interface CLI do dispositivo via telnet. Atualmente no dispositivo esta ligada porta SFP 3 (fibra óptica )saindo para porta ethernet 5 com IP 10.29.51.1/24 e ligado a uma LAN com 248 terminais. estamos precisando fazer uma ponte da porta SFP 3 com a porta Ethernet 7 com outro range de IP independente e isolada da ligação SFP3/Eth5. Quais seriam os comandos necessarios para isso ?

Como é feita a conexão na interface CLI do dispositivo ?? eu abri um prompt de comando e no telnet digitei open 10.29.51.1 (que é o IP que esta configurado o datacom) e retorna a seguinte mensagem: "Não foi possível abrir conexão com host, na porta 23" tambem tentei por SSH enfim, estou totalmente perdido

Alguem pode me ajudar por favor ??

https://ap.imagensbrasil.org/image/pWxNEp
https://ap.imagensbrasil.org/image/pWxwSy

----------


## telworld

Boa noite Gente!
preciso acessar o datacom 2104g2, não sei como e da um reset,alguém sabe como me orientar.
obrigado

----------


## JC2D

Saudações!!!!

Existem algumas maneiras de você acessar a CLI desta família de equipamentos, a saber:
1)Outband -Interface de Gerência (mgmt-eth), Interface de console.
2)Inband - Através da VLAN destinada à gerência do equipamento.

Para ambos os métodos, você necessitará ter instalado no seu computador um emulador de terminal qualquer (Putty, Hiperterminal, Teraterm, etc...). Eu tenho preferência pelo Putty.

Para acesso via interface mgmt-eth, é nécessário pôr o seu computador na rede 192.168.0.0/24, já que o enderço default desta interface é 192.168.0.25/24. Daí é só conectar seu cabo de rede, abrir o Putty e executar um telnet para o equipamento.

Para acesso via interface de console, conecte-se à porta de console com o cabo fornecido pela Datacom (caso não possua este cabo, pode usar o cabo de console da Cisco). Se seu computador tem entrada serial DB9, a conexão é direta, caso não tenha, precisa de um adaptador para USB. Depois que a conexão física estiver resolvida, abra o Putty e selecione a opção Serial.

Para acesso pelo método Inband, você necessita saber qual Ip foi atribuído à VLAN de gerência, configurar o Ip do seu computador nesta rede e, através do Putty realizar um acesso via Telnet ou SSH (desde que o SSH tenha sido previamente configurado no equipamento).

Sobre a realização do RESET, se você quis dizer, remover a configuração atual, você pode substituí-la pela configuração de fábrica: 
copy default-config running-config - coloca a configuração de fábrica na memória ram, ou seja, já entra em produção.

copy default-config startup-config - coloca a configuração de fábrica na memória flash, ou seja, entrará em produção após o próximo boot do equipamento.

Espero ter ajudado.

Abraço.

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Gente me ajudem eu to com o mesmo problema tenho vlan no meu mk,ja fiz tudo q os amigos falaram e nada,tenho modens hg nessa vlan,se eu ligar direto no mk eles funcionam normal,mas seu eu ligar no datacom nada

----------


## Bruno

> Gente me ajudem eu to com o mesmo problema tenho vlan no meu mk,ja fiz tudo q os amigos falaram e nada,tenho modens hg nessa vlan,se eu ligar direto no mk eles funcionam normal,mas seu eu ligar no datacom nada


é so adicionar untag nas interface que vc quer

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Amigo vc pode me explicar passo a passo nao sei mexer nesse equipamento direito

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Como eu adiciono untag em todas as portas bruno?

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

config
interface vlan 1
set-member untagged ethernet all

interface ethernet all
switchport native vlan 1

copy running startup 1

EU FIZ ESSES COMANDOS AQUI BRUNO SALVEI MAS NAO FUNCIONA TA CERTO?

----------


## iriojuliano

> Gente me ajudem eu to com o mesmo problema tenho vlan no meu mk,ja fiz tudo q os amigos falaram e nada,tenho modens hg nessa vlan,se eu ligar direto no mk eles funcionam normal,mas seu eu ligar no datacom nada


o que exatamente vc precisa fazer? 

nos modens hg. que vlan você tem?

descreva melhor seu cenário, se precisar fazer vlan Untagg, precisa entrar na interface onde esta ligado o cabo de rede ou fibra, e dar o comando swport native vlan

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Pronto eu tenho uma rb 1036 tem um vlan configura nela pro modens hg funcionar,se eu ligar o cabo direto no modem hg funcina normal,quando eu ligo no datacom dm3000 o modem nao alinha,eu achava q era so colocar em bridge,se eu colcocar qualquer roteador funciona normal,mas o modem power box ou o pace nao da certo,e como se a vlan do meu mk nao tivesse funcionando

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Nos modens hg eu coloco usuario e senha e mudo no power box pra ftth

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

quando eu reseto o Datacom Dm 3000 ele fica com uma configuracao de fabrica acho q toas as portas na vlan 1

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Quando eu dou um reset no datacom dm 3000 ele fica em bridge repassa o ip do meu mikrotik pra tudo q eu ligo nele so nao funciona a vlan,todos os modens hG param de funcionar

----------


## iriojuliano

ok, pelo que entendi no moden não tem vlan, então vc deve criar uma vlan no datacom com a ether que vai pro seu modem como untag, e a ether que vai no seu mikrotik como tag

vou tentar fazer um exemplo aqui, vamos usar a vlan 20

interface vlan 20
set-member tagged ethernet 2 >>>>>mikrotik
set-member untagged ethernet 3 >>>>moden

ai vc precisa acessar a ethernet 3

interface ethernet 3
switchport native vlan 20

desta forma tudo que entrar pela ethernet 3 vai sair pela vlan 20 na ethernet 2

pra salvar
copy running-config startup-config

qualquer duvida estamos ai.


detalhe depois de criar a vlan, entre na vlan 1

no set-member ethernet 2
no set-membem ethernet 3

ai vc está tirando as ether 2 e 3 da vlan 1

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Eu so quero q a vlan feita no meu mikrotik passe pelo datacom dm3000 como se fosse um swinch comum,numa bridge em todas as portas

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Ok amigo vou tentar fazer aqui,quer dizer q tenho q determinar qual porta entra e qual porta sair e isso?eu nao teria como colocar no caso porta 1 mikrotik e o restante pra saida?

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

PODERIA SER DESSA FORMA?

interface vlan 20
set-member tagged ethernet 1 >>>>>mikrotik
set-member untagged ethernet all= (toas as portas)>>>>moden

e no caso essa vlan 1 q vem como configuracao de fabrica nao teria como eu usar ela propria?desculpem a minha inguinorancia colegas,rsrs

----------


## Bruno

ser vc quer que todas as pontas usem vlan 
interface vlan 20
set-member tagged ethernet all 


ai vai ter que usar vlan em todas as interfaces

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA



----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Isso e ligado direto no meu mikrotik fiz do jeito q vc me falou na porta 2(milrotik)e na porta 3(modem)mas nao resolvel

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA



----------


## Bruno

suponto que a vlan seja 200
que vc ta usando a porta 1 e 2 

interface vlan 200
set-member tagged ethernet 1
set-member tagged ethernet 2

na interface 1 e 2 deixa somente com estes comando
no switchport storm-control broadcast
no switchport storm-control multicast
no switchport storm-control dlf


pronto

----------


## Bruno

vc sabe que este numero de vlan vc tem que alterar para qual a vivo usa 

existe estas 2 forma 

entrar a vlan em uma interface e sair por outra tudo na mesma vlan 

e existe como o amigo la em cima falou

entra a vlan em uma interface e sai sem vlan em outra 
ai basta vc reconfigurar o mikrotik

----------


## Bruno

alias não quer me vender este datacom ???

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

A configuracao do meu mikrotik a vlan sai na mesma bridge de clientes

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA



----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Nao tem como eu criar um bridge em todas as portas nao? Nesse datacom dm3000

----------


## Bruno

> A configuracao do meu mikrotik a vlan sai na mesma bridge de clientes


ta isto é relevante 

na vdd eu não entendi seu cenário até agora 
explica melhor desenha diagrama faz sinal de fumaça 
se não melhorar como esta seu cenário eu abandono 

ta doido

----------


## Bruno

> Nao tem como eu criar um bridge em todas as portas nao? Nesse datacom dm3000


tem ele em em default já é bridge

----------


## Bruno

eu não entendi vc tem o mikrotik e vai usar este datacom pra que ???
o que tem haver aqueles modem da gvt 
que bagunça

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Cara sem o datacom funciona d boa sempre funcionou,eu uso varios modelos direto no meu mikrotik nunca deu problema,o problema e so quando paasa por ele,ai minha vlan do mk nao funciona,eu posso ligar 1000 swtch comuns q funciona de boa

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Bruno esse modens eu uso nos meus clientes e so criar uma vlan no mk e mudar a opcao no modem pra FTTH q ele disca como se fosse um roteador entendeu?no local onde vc colocar o discador da gvt vc coloca do seu cliente

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

E.mais nao funciona minha vlan do.meu mikrotik,realmente funciona tudo mesnos meus modens,quem quiser configurar seu servidor pra usar esse modens da gvt ou vivo,qualquer 1 eu to a disposição pra ajudar

----------


## Bruno

entendi vc usa ele no seu cliente

esta vlan esta em qual interface do mikrotik 
esta interface esta ligada direto no datacom ???
ela não dentro de bridge né 
pois se tiver não precisa colocar vlan no modem

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Vamos la bruno ver se eu consigo ser mais claro,aqui nos usamos esse modens da gvt em clientes certo? Discando como roteador,pra esses modens funcionarem como roteador tem q criar uma vlan no mikrotik certo?pronto quando eu reseto o datacom dm3000 ele fica em bridge certo?se eu ligar tudo nele ele repassa o ip do meu servidor,so os modens q nao funcionam deu pra entender?

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Ta na bridge sim,a vlan sai junto com a bridge q vai pros cliente

----------


## Bruno

> Vamos la bruno ver se eu consigo ser mais claro,aqui nos usamos esse modens da gvt em clientes certo? Discando como roteador,pra esses modens funcionarem como roteador tem q criar uma vlan no mikrotik certo?pronto quando eu reseto o datacom dm3000 ele fica em bridge certo?se eu ligar tudo nele ele repassa o ip do meu servidor,so os modens q nao funcionam deu pra entender?


eu entendi 
vc so não respondeu 
esta vlan esta em qual interface 
esta interface esta ligada no dm3000
se tiver basta colocar em tag na vlan que vc quer em embas porta e boa

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Sim bruno ta na bridge

----------


## Bruno

interface vlan 20
set-member tagged ethernet 2 >>>>>mikrotik
set-member tagged ethernet 3 >>>>moden

assim tem que dar ai é so mudar a vlan 20 para qual vc usa ai

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

A vlan e configurada na saida q vai para os cleinte na bridge(clientes) em uma das portas da rb q ta na bridge sai pro datacom

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Certo vou resetar e fazer dessa forma pra ver se resove,se quiser comprar um datacom eu arrumo pra ti viu,rsrs

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

nada viu bruno nao funcionou nao acho q vou ter q vender pra ti mesmo,rsrsrs

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Pronto vamos comecar do comeco,o cabo sai no meu mikrotik de uma das portas q esta em bridge,todas as portas q sai da minha ccr 1036 estao em bridge certo?e entra no datacom na porta 1,pronto o datacom dm 3000 foi resetado certo?pronto de fabrica e vem com uma vlan 1 com toas as portas adicionadas nela ne isso?so q o datacom resetado de fabrica funciona tudo q eu conecto nele como uma bridge fica totalmente tranparente so nao funciona a vlan q foi criada no meu mikrotik q faz com q os modens funcionem

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

PODERIA SER DESSA FORMA?

interface vlan 20
set-member tagged ethernet 1 >>>>>mikrotik
set-member untagged ethernet all= (toas as portas)>>>>moden

e no caso essa vlan 1 q vem como configuracao de fabrica nao teria como eu usar ela propria?desculpem a minha inguinorancia colegas,rsrs

----------


## daniellannes

Cara, vamos ver se é isso?

Tu quer criar uma ponte do modem da gvt até o teu cliente usando tua rede? 


Seria isso?

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

nao daniel eu uso os modens nos clientes,eu crio uma regra no mikrotik,uma vlan no caso,essa vlan sai na minha bridge em uma das portas da minha ccr,esse modens q se chamam modens ¨HG FICAM NAS CASAS DOS CLIENTES DISCANDO COM UM POOE CRIADO POR MIM COMO SE FOSSE UM ROTEADOR,QUANDO EU LIGO NO DATACOM DM3000 OS MODENS NAO ALINHAM

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Esses modens discam como se fossem roteador em ppoe entendeu?els funcionam normal antes do datacom,depois de conversores de midia,depois de 30 swtch depois de antenas so nao funciona depois do datacom, o datacom quando eu reseto ele fica funcionado de boa como como se tivesse em bridge,se eu ligar um roteador normal nele funciona blz,o datacom so mata a minha vlan criada no mikrotik q faz com q esses modem funionem nos clientes

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Nao teria como deixar ele totalmente transparente como se fosse um swcth comum?pq as pessoas falam q ele fica em bridgeNAS CONFIGURACOES DE FABRICA mas quando eu reseto q vou ver la tem um vlan 1 com todas as portas adicionadas nele

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Olhem esse modem esta ligado direto na ccr como cliente com um login q eu criei nele como um roteador comum navegando normal com usuario e senha tenho muitos deles na minha rede funciona perfeitamente,mas isso so e possivel devido a uma vlan q eu crio no mikrotik,quando eu ligo o datacom dm3000 o modem nao alinha,nao funciona de jeito nenhum,socoroooooooooo!

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Agora ligado no datacom

----------


## Bruno

> PODERIA SER DESSA FORMA?
> 
> interface vlan 20
> set-member tagged ethernet 1 >>>>>mikrotik
> set-member untagged ethernet all= (toas as portas)>>>>moden
> 
> e no caso essa vlan 1 q vem como configuracao de fabrica nao teria como eu usar ela propria?desculpem a minha inguinorancia colegas,rsrs


não assim vc tira a vlan 

e não transporta ela 

vc quer é transportar a vlan

----------


## Bruno

uma pergunta qual é a vlan que vc ta usando qual numero ????

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

No datacom a vlan tem q ser o mesmo numro da vlan q ta configurada no mk e isso?n servidor e vlan 1

----------


## Bruno

blz 600

entao a conf é 


interface vlan 600
set-member tagged ethernet 1
set-member tagged ethernet 2


ou

interface vlan 600
set-member tagged ethernet 1/1
set-member tagged ethernet 1/2

eu não lembro no 3000 se a interface é 1 ou 1/1


feito este comando é so ligar o mikrotik na porta 1 e o modem na 2

posta a foto do console do 3000 

quando vc digita os comandos

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Certo bruno vou tentar aqui e pq eu pensava q o nome da vlan era vlan 1 mas o numero e esse q ta la no mikritik em vlan id ne?me desculpe a inguinorancia,quem nao entende e um cego,mas eu chego la,rs voltentar aqui irmao

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

mas no caso bruno eu tenho q tirar essas duas ethernets da vlan 1 ne do datacom,pq quando reseta fica todas as portas na vlan 1 ne?

----------


## Bruno

> mas no caso bruno eu tenho q tirar essas duas ethernets da vlan 1 ne do datacom,pq quando reseta fica todas as portas na vlan 1 ne?


quando vc seta tag na interface automaticamente ela sai da vlan 1

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

aaaa blz

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

bruno deu certo meu amigo muito obrigado se tu tivesse aqui agora eu dava um bj na tua boca,rsrsrsr,cara so mais uma coisa,como eu faco pra entrar na porta 1, e sair por todas as outras portas?

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Pronto amigo bruno deu certo viu,obrigado por perder tanto tempo da sua vida ajudando aquem precisa,vc e o cara,deus abençoe sua vida e da sua familia

----------


## SanchezMT

existe alg tutorial para aprender acessar esses SW DATACOM? ja procurei no YT, mas nada.

----------


## Bruno

> bruno deu certo meu amigo muito obrigado se tu tivesse aqui agora eu dava um bj na tua boca,rsrsrsr,cara so mais uma coisa,como eu faco pra entrar na porta 1, e sair por todas as outras portas?


alem de colocar o numero da interface coloca all

ai todas as portas vao estar na vlan 600

----------


## Bruno

> existe alg tutorial para aprender acessar esses SW DATACOM? ja procurei no YT, mas nada.


rapais tem não hem, mais ele é cisco-like

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Blz bruno deu certo,valeu cara obrigado por tudo

----------


## k9b813

bruno obrigado por me fazer aprender muito sobre esse datacom primeira vez que mecho nele e aprendi muito com seus pots.
tenho um datacom 2104g2 4 metálica e 4 fibra.
quero passar direto 5 vlns pelo datacom 3 vlan entra pela porta fibra 01(id: 10,20,30) e 2 vlan pela fibra 2 (id: 40,50) todas saindo pela porta 7 direto para CCR
como posso fazer isso?? de modo que as vlans chegue na CCR separadas.
Obrigado.

----------


## Bruno

> bruno obrigado por me fazer aprender muito sobre esse datacom primeira vez que mecho nele e aprendi muito com seus pots.
> tenho um datacom 2104g2 4 metálica e 4 fibra.
> quero passar direto 5 vlns pelo datacom 3 vlan entra pela porta fibra 01(id: 10,20,30) e 2 vlan pela fibra 2 (id: 40,50) todas saindo pela porta 7 direto para CCR
> como posso fazer isso?? de modo que as vlans chegue na CCR separadas.
> Obrigado.


a logica é a mesma 

interface vlan 10
set-member tagged ethernet 1/1
set-member tagged ethernet 1/7

interface vlan 20
set-member tagged ethernet 1/1
set-member tagged ethernet 1/7

interface vlan 30
set-member tagged ethernet 1/1
set-member tagged ethernet 1/7

interface vlan 40
set-member tagged ethernet 1/2
set-member tagged ethernet 1/7

interface vlan 50
set-member tagged ethernet 1/2
set-member tagged ethernet 1/7

----------


## k9b813

Como esperado certinho aqui, funcionou na hora. obrigado.

----------


## k9b813

Bruno boa noite, poderia cada porta de fibra passar uma vlan para uma porta metálica??
tipo 
porta 1 fibra, porta 4 metal 2 vlans
porta 2 fibra, porta 5 metal 2 vlans
porta 3 fibra, porta 6 metal 2 vlans
porta 4 fibra, porta 7 metal 2 vlans

funciona assim??

----------


## ANDREMUSIKA

Qual a senha padrao do datacom 3000 usado pela gvt,admin nao e,alguem sabe?

----------


## Bruno

sim

----------


## Bruno

> Bruno boa noite, poderia cada porta de fibra passar uma vlan para uma porta metálica??
> tipo 
> porta 1 fibra, porta 4 metal 2 vlans
> porta 2 fibra, porta 5 metal 2 vlans
> porta 3 fibra, porta 6 metal 2 vlans
> porta 4 fibra, porta 7 metal 2 vlans
> 
> funciona assim??


sim

----------


## Bruno

> Qual a senha padrao do datacom 3000 usado pela gvt,admin nao e,alguem sabe?


a GVT usa uma combinação do numero do circuito e mais algumas coisas que não lembro

----------


## cuiabrasa

Bom dia a todos.
Como colaboração, em virtude da dificuldade de encontrar materiais sobre switches Datacom, deixo em anexos alguns manuais.
São um pouco antigos, mas creio que ainda poderão ajudar.

----------


## k9b813

Vai ser de grande ajuda a todos.
Muito obrigado amigo!!

----------


## k9b813

Bruno Bom dia!!

Tem como me ajudar?

quero criar 2 vlans na CCR vlan 64 e 65.

no edd
vlan 64 na porta 1 de fibra
vlan 65 na porta 2 de fibra

e as duas saindo pela porta 7 metalica.

Poderia me ajudar amigo??

----------


## sgnetararuama

```
config
interface vlan 64
set-member untagged ethernet 1
set-member tagged ethernet 7
exit
 
interface vlan 65
set-member untagged ethernet 2
set-member tagged ethernet 7
exit
 
interface ethernet 1
description Vlan64
switchport native vlan 64
exit
 
interface ethernet 2
description Vlan65
switchport native vlan 65
exit
 
interface ethernet 7
description CCR
exit
 
copy running startup 1
```

 
Acho que é isto

----------


## k9b813

Vou fazer os teste e posto resutado.

----------


## slinkp

Boa noite,

Preciso de ajuda para configurar datacom 2104g2

O cenário é o seguinte

Recebo meu link com as seguintes VLANs:

Vlan de transporte 2100 (não tem IP no Mikrotik)
-----Vlan link principal 3100 (tem IP no Mikrotik)
-----Vlan backup 4100 (tem IP no Mikrotik)

Como faço para configurar essas VLANs no datacom lembrando que as VLANs 3100 e 4100 estão encapsulada na Vlan de transporte 2100

Desde já agradeço ajuda

----------

